# Tweaked right knee, sore left achilles tendon....  :(



## Hudson69 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hola all,
I was in serious training for an upcoming AF fit test but luckily I now have a really sore right knee and a more sore left achilles tendon.  Does anyone out there have a decent running routine where I can work in some sprints to go some distance build-up?

I bought a bike so I can take some load off my running knees but I still have 10 days before I have to take my fit test.......:flushed:


----------

